# A Few More Mods



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got tired of pulling off the cover to turn on the tanks. Got these at a boat store.








this should keep the 2 and 4 legged animals off the screen.
























this valve goes on the inlet side of the pump to winterize or sanitize the lines, no more filling 
the fresh water tank for winter with antifreeze. This is a easy and great thing.








stick on shelf for the bathroom, girls have TOO much stuff. This should help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love the access panels to the propane tanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love the access panels to the propane tanks.


X2! Gonna do those for sure


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Great idea for the propane and screen. Also great idea on the shelf but would add a few screws to help support the weight. I haven't had much luck with stick on items.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im gonna wait and see if the stickey stuff holds, if not it has a place for a few screws. 
Also, I put wahsers between the base plate and the propane cover so they stay level and bolt on. If not they will bend with the curve and the lids wont screw on. No need to overtighten the nuts and bolts, I haven not had any fall off.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice Mods.

If the Sticky Stuff does not hold, go back to the Boat Store and get some 3M 5200 Adhesive/Sealant.

Just don't call me when it is time to REMOVE the shelf







You would probably have to build a new bathroom around it.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Another great adhesive is 3M trim tape available at auto parts stores. It is waterproof and darn near permanent. I have not removed any of it yet, and I hope I don't have to.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice mods indeed.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Where did you get the "Screen Guard"? I need one!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice job, love the propane access ports... I need to do that..

Carey


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Like that idea on the propane outlet! I still have the old style 2 piece though....kinda scared to touch it---it may fall apart


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Like that idea on the propane outlet! I still have the *old style 2 piece * though....kinda scared to touch it---it may fall apart


Someone here has done this mod to the 2 piece style cover...
It looked just as nice! This is a mod I'd like to do!

Great job!
MaeJae


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Propane cover mod is a must do in my book.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill H said:


> Where did you get the "Screen Guard"? I need one!!!!


x2!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Where did u get the covers for the propane?
thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mike said:


> Where did u get the covers for the propane?
> thanks


Those are known as "deck plates" and are available in any good boat store. They make several different sizes...the 5 inch ones seem to be about the right size.

Bill


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boat supply store, 4" deck plates. Bolts, nuts and washers.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mods. I like the idea of the winterizing hose...where did you route it too? I always take mine off...I like the idea of keeping it there...one less thing to do.

Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine has a hidden compartment by the bed where they stuck the water pump. I actually drilled a hole in the side for the hose to go through, the shag carpet hides the hole on the outside. I just leave the hose in their but I did put the cap on just in case the valve was to leak water would stay under the cap and not on the floor.


----------

